# The elusive!!!!!



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Went to try to catch some convicts and ended up with the near "extinct" Red Snapper, out of all the years we've fished there never had them so thick in there, yes their there, but they were thick yesterday.We must have broken 5 off I know and landed 3or4 on ultra lights it's hard to turn them without breaking them off,but either way had a blast at the first fish of the year . Hunting season is over and now it's time to catch some fish.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

There are so many of them that they are running out of food in the Gulf and moving into the bay.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

ok, I'll ask the stupid question...... Did you catch them in the surf?



Edit.... By surf, I mean Did you catch them from a shoreline??


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, shoreline, have no boat so everything I catch is from the shore. I didn't edit any of these pics so if you are familiar with the area you should know right where this is...hint...it's very public...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow!
Snapper from shore...never done that before.
Great job.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's something isn't it. That has got to be a 1st. The ARS are getting so thick you can catch them from shore.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Surf fishing for red snaps. Dang


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, and you don't have to aeriate them when you release...


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Snapper*

Gulf or Sound?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bank fishing for red snapper says it all. 
Nice ultra light catch




.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG from shore....ain't that one the fisheries should hear about!!! Almost extinct now this!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations on catching those rare, almost extinct ARS.....That's a first, catching from the bank....


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thast pretty funny stuff... so much for the numbers


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I Know Most our Joking but from where He Is Fishing, been done for Many Years, Snapper Like most other fish grow up Inshore and at a Certain Age or Size they move into deeper water offshore,, been Catching Snapper in the Bay for over 40 Years!!!!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

that looks like ft pickens


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Did my open water dive, for certification, at that spot in ____ (Seahunt was still in re-runs. lol) And truthfully saw some of the largest Red Snapper and Grouper that I had ever seen. It is amazing that they have survived all the pressure at that spot for all these years.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Desert Eagle said:


> Yea, and you don't have to aeriate them when you release...


Release them!! Who does that?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bdyboarder86 said:


> that looks like ft pickens


Pshh, there's no way it's at that big stone structure next to the pier at Pickens! C'mon Joe....


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

wow! nicely done


----------

